# at home iui supplies



## mrswalterdeuce (Oct 18, 2014)

I am interested in doing a at home iui, however I'm having problems finding a supplier that will sell me the sperm media wash. I have the centrifuge, speculum and will purchase the catheters shortly. Does anyone know where i could purchase the wash and even the catheters?

Also, does anyone know of a reputable midwife clinic here in St. Louis, MO? Any assistance is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I answered this in another forum. Thanks.


----------



## LimbicV (Nov 25, 2014)

pokeyac said:


> I answered this in another forum. Thanks.


Hi Pokeyac,

Thank you for the active role you play here. I just registered today, primarily because I am very intrigued by your reply stating that you "answered this in another forum." Could you please link to that forum?

Thanks,
V


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello @LimbicV Here is the link to the Queer Parenting forum where the question was also discussed. This forum is for queer folks who are parents or trying/wanting to become parents.

:w to Mothering!


----------

